# Necesito programa para creacion de circuitos de control electrico



## electritico (Feb 7, 2009)

Hola amigos

Aca la mayoria de programas que encuentro son para diseño electronico, pero alguno que conozca de un programa que me permita diseñar circuitos de control electrico, donde utilice contactores, guardamotores, botoneras, etc. Se que el multisim trae un poco de contactos en la parte de electromecanica, pero necesito algo con una libreria mas completa.

Les agradezco por cualquier ayuda que me puedan dar.


----------



## Serjugon (Feb 8, 2009)

Puedes tratar de conseguir el electrical designer que es algo asi como autocad (de hecho creo que es una herramienta de autocad) que trae todas esas cosas para el control de motores y esquematizado de lineas. Es complicado el tema de las licencias......


----------



## Eduardo (Feb 8, 2009)

http://www.eplan.us/products/eplan-electric-p8.html


----------

